# SEOUL | Raemian One Bailey | 118m | 387ft | 35 fl x 22 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Raemian One Bailey, Seocho-gu, Seoul, South Korea
118m / Residential / App / 2019-2021

35Fl : x22












https://raemian.co.kr/sales/newbanpo3


According to this article, Samsung C&T is considering only selling the apartments after their completion, rather than at the beginning of construction.


https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=015&aid=0004075093


Demolition:
































https://banpolove.blog.me/221434313444


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Impressive demolition pictures:




























Additional renders:




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12602


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://blog.naver.com/k5342211/221565021559


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Video about the demolition:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition complete:










https://blog.naver.com/k5342211/221625006510


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Video of the renders of the finished building. I know the details of the Raemian apartments are usually quite well good, but overall, this feel quite stale, and it's been a trend for Raemian recently.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

After being on hold for a couple of months, construction has officially begun on Monday on the construction site, according to this article.









말도 많고 탈도 많은 '래미안원베일리' 오늘 착공 - 머니투데이


분양가 규제를 피하기 위해 통매각을 추진하고 조합원 한명에게 특별분양 특혜를 주는 등 논란이 많았던 '래미안원베일리(신반포3차·경남)'가 착공했다. 6~7월 ...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

도서출판 길나섬 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

35fl x 22? Love the scale of developments in Seoul. Go big or go home!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What's the complex in the background?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> What's the complex in the background?


The complex in the background is Acro River Park, completed a couple of years ago.









SEOUL | Banpo Acroriver Park | 115m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 |...


they don't try new design...that is main problem.. material is 2nd issue...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

아파트멘토 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sale of apartments has now officially begun!

The side facing the Han River looks okay but the rest is quite fugly.






















































EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

EXPERIENCE of PRIDE, 래미안


삼성물산 래미안 입니다




www.raemian.co.kr


----------

